# my pit (:



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

My female is 47 days prego and runs around and plays and loves to jump up on things! Will that hurt her pups being that active?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would start controlling her at this point on , do calmer activities . Leashed walks are always good, you want her fit and active it will help during delivery . Out of shape dogs wil typically have a harder time during delivery so you dont want that. But on the other hand if she is jumping around and playing rough that can trigger ealry labour or her water may prematurely break , pups born even a week early can be fatal they are pregnant for such a short time compared to humans every week is important. I think we started at day 50 with our girls seperating them from the other dogs, and monitoring there activity closer. Did you read that link I gave you in the other thread? It has a ton of info in it on everything to do with pregnancy . in a week or so you will want to start taking temps so you can get her base temp so you notice when it starts to change.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the help. And can u repost that so i can get on and read things. I went back to look at it on my old thread and i cant find that thread


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

No problem heres the link again 
Whelping Puppies, Breeding Dogs


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm always in awe of people who have homes for 12-16 puppies lined up....... you DO have 17 people waiting for pups, right?


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Shes havin 8 and im keepin 2 and the rest already have homes just waitn for them to be born


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Hope your going to S/N before allowing these mutts to go to homes..


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

yup what he said ^^^^


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

There NOT mutts there pure bred


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Like angel said, dont let her be doing alot of activities, its just like with pregnant women. Feed her well, make sure she gets her nutrients, so her pups can be born well and healthy.

Good luck!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> There NOT mutts there pure bred


Oh thats right!

Either way i hope your going to S/N them 'purebred APBTs' because all they are is pet worthy and wont be BREEDING worthy..


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Oh thats right!
> 
> Either way i hope your going to S/N them 'purebred APBTs' because all they are is pet worthy and wont be BREEDING worthy..


KM.....you don't even know the half of it :hammer:


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks to the people for actually givin me advice and the help.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Thanks to the people for actually givin me advice and the help.


Your welcome!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Thanks to the people for actually givin me advice and the help.


 You have been given some excellent advice.... SPAY AND NEUTER ALL PUPPIES! The mere fact you have been posting up the questions that you have tells me that you have no idea WTF you are doing. I find it funny that you bred your dog and have six or seven homes lined up for them and you know that you are keeping 2 of them. WHY? What was your purpose in breeding your dog? Do you show dogs? Do you have working dogs? You have yet to say what your vision is for this breeding nor have I seen pedigrees or even a picture of the bitch or sire. Did you just wake up one morning and decide, "Hey I think I'm going to go breed my "purebred pit bull. All the cool kids are doing it so I should too." It baffles me how many people think their dog is breeding quality and make it their mission in life to breed their dog because they think it is cool. I know I have a lot of friends and family, but none of them have any business owning a dog with drive I and I would never try to place a dog in the home of one of my friends especially if I was your age because most 18-year-olds are all over the place, whether it be college, work, parties, whatever. 

I guess it is what it is and what's done is done I just hope you do the right thing and FIX ALL PUPPIES BEFORE THEY LEAVE YOUR CARE. 





KMdogs said:


> Your welcome!


 

LMMFAO KM, you kill me!


----------



## king_leonidas (Dec 10, 2011)

Do you have pedigree's you could post of your dam and sire? Just curious, since you say they are purebred... I'd like to see the lines you chose!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

now you know there will be no unvailing !!! too scared

there will be no posted peds, pics, or punctuation from luv4pitbulls 

sorry to disappoint the viewers .....


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

How old is the pregnant bitch? It could be just the angle of your avatar pic but she looks like a pup herself.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if its only her second heat and she was bred! I'm not expecting to see any peds or pictures of the sire and dam! Thank you for contributing to the already Overwhelming population of pit bulls in shelters that you love so much!


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Come on guys! You guys are harsh! lol  I agree with whats beeing said here dont get me wrong, but it seems that your not really giving this person a change to defend herself. She might be planing on fixing all the pups (and mom), it could also be a accident... 

IMO I think its sad that ANYBODY would be still breeding "pitbulls". I dont care about papers/dam/sir and all that crap! There should be no more breeding done anywhere! I LOVE the breed, but the way its going with the laws/story/rumours... I wont get started lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

BastienBully said:


> Come on guys! You guys are harsh! lol  I agree with whats beeing said here dont get me wrong, but it seems that your not really giving this person a change to defend herself. She might be planing on fixing all the pups (and mom), it could also be a accident...
> 
> IMO I think its sad that ANYBODY would be still breeding "pitbulls". I dont care about papers/dam/sir and all that crap! There should be no more breeding done anywhere! I LOVE the breed, but the way its going with the laws/story/rumours... I wont get started lol


I agree with you about breeding but I am all for the breeding of dogs if they are titled and proven whether in the show ring or a working bred dog. The world don't need anymore "pets". Seems like everyone who owns a pit bull feels the need to breed them. What a crock of crap!


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> The world don't need anymore "pets". Seems like everyone who owns a pit bull feels the need to breed them. What a crock of crap!


Well said! If people want "pets", go to a shelter! Why pay big $$$ for a "pet" when there is soooooo... many looking for homes in shelters


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

BastienBully said:


> Come on guys! You guys are harsh! lol  I agree with whats beeing said here dont get me wrong, but it seems that your not really giving this person a change to defend herself. She might be planing on fixing all the pups (and mom), it could also be a accident... l


This is not the first time this girl has been talked to about this.No it was not an accident and no she does not plan on s/n on the pups before they leave her home.The last time she was given advice on this she basically did an 'I don't care what y'all say I'm gonna do what I wanna do attitude'

To the op,it's people like you that are ruining this breed.Just because your dog has papers (which you have yet to prove) doesn't make it worthy to be bred.There are thousands of these dogs in shelters around the country,all because of people like you who think that their dog is ohhh so pretty so I want to make puppies from her.If you really want to do something for this breed you will spay and neuter all pups before they leave your home so their new owners will not be doing the same idiotic things with their puppies that you're doing.Which is nothing more than adding to the pet population


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

dixieland said:


> This is not the first time this girl has been talked to about this.No it was not an accident and no she does not plan on s/n on the pups before they leave her home.The last time she was given advice on this she basically did an 'I don't care what y'all say I'm gonna do what I wanna do attitude'


I didnt know this.  well then... This person needs to STOP! lol


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

It amazes me how some people can be so helpful and thn when 1 disagrees it makes others disagree and they put negative things on here. And ive already said in a recent thread i was posting everything when i got back home to my laptop and im on my phone ive been out of town since new years visiting family. And yea might have had an attitude in my thread a long time ago. But in the past threads ive been nice and understandn and taken peoples advice


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What advice are you taking may I ask? Are you going to spay your bitch after this litter and have a contract with the people who take her puppies to also spay and neuter them so the vicious cycle of breeding "pet bulls" doesn't continue? You never even said how old your female is.....do you even know how much stress it is on a dogs body to have babies? Are you prepared for an emergency vet if she requires a C-section? Do you know how to stimulate a new born pup if it isn't breathing when it comes out the birth canal? Do you know what pyometra is and that it can kill your unspayed bitch? Do you even know what pyometra is? Having puppies isn't all butterflies and rainbows ...its about being educated and prepared for anything that may go wrong. Its also about having your dog titled in either show or a working title to show that they are e even breed worthy! Seeing as how you are only 18 I'm assuming you still live at home with parents? Are they in on the breeding to?


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes i stil live af home and im nt doin ths by myself my mom has done ths for years and shes teaching me. I kno you all probally think im just some 18 year old breeding my pitbull but im not i wouldnt evan try and breed if i didnt have my mom her maken me understand breeding. She is gettin spayed after this littler my mom told me that after this litter shes gettin spayed. And all the puppies will get fixed when they get old enough. My mom has always told me when it comes to breedin and you have a question that needs to be answered do research its gives you the answer and as your reading you learn other things as well


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

How old is she?


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

She is 2 years old


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> She is 2 years old


Ok, well good luck with everything and please do as you say and get her fixed or at least stop breeding


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks, and she is along with all her pups


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Fantastic! A second generation BYB in the making! No respectable breeder is going to have their hands in a breeding where they are unknown, unproven or any other subpar to ___ breed you can think of.. You have said their proven but i have YET to see in what.. Or even hear you say what.. You were asked well over 10 times by various members to NO answer have you provided.. Typical.

Fact is your bitch is NOT proven because if she was breeding worthy and given your mom is "helping you breed" her this time then spay makes ZERO sense.. If shes truly worthy for the respected breed AKA BEING WORKED, proven by results.. You wouldn't be already spaying her when you have NO idea what shes going to throw.. A proven hound can throw SHIT and be a horrible producer just as a Cur can produce some hell of working hounds.. Its all about GENETICS but of course your mom knows all about that i'm sure.. Just as i'm sure she knows that breeding once than spaying is utterly idiotic by any standard considering the already fore-mentioned..

I could give a rats ass about age, i've known 50 year olds that have 30 + years experience in ______ field that still know jack shit because they refused to learn anything other than what they THOUGHT they knew.. However experience DOES speak volumes.. Either way its been obvious from the START your breeding useless dogs with absolutely zero purpose behind breeding other than your "pittie wittie is SOOO cute and eats, sleeps and just SOOO cute who wouldn't want more of your pittie witties?!?"

If your MOM truly had the experience and was MENTORING you she would MENTOR you.. You wouldn't be asking such basic questions as you would already know from her.. Sounds BS to me but if its true it just makes my first statement all the more true..

So go ahead and argue with those with the years of experience involving these fine hounds since its obvious you feel you know it already.. All i've seen from you is fur mommy BS and typical BYB doesn't know what the hell they are talking about.. Its clear as day.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

She said she is getting her dog and the pups Fixed and that she has listened to all the advice given in this thread and the others. I dont see any good in constantly harrassing her when she says she is learning and now trying to do right. Nothing anyone can do with the pups already being on the way but hope she says as she is truely doing. I give the OP props for having thick enough skin to stick through on this site after all her threads have turned into what they are. I give her props for learning and wanting to do right and although at times her attitude may have shown alot of attitudes have been present as well. Glad you are doing the right thing and asking for advice. Its better for someone to ask then to sit back scared of the answer and not have the knowledge to prepare yourself for these pups. Best of luck with this litter if you have any other questions feel free to ask. Im sure now that you are doing the right thing by way of spay neuter people will hopefully have a softer approach and be more helpful in the future here.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> She said she is getting her dog and the pups Fixed and that she has listened to all the advice given in this thread and the others. I dont see any good in constantly harrassing her when she says she is learning and now trying to do right. Nothing anyone can do with the pups already being on the way but hope she says as she is truely doing. I give the OP props for having thick enough skin to stick through on this site after all her threads have turned into what they are. I give her props for learning and wanting to do right and although at times her attitude may have shown alot of attitudes have been present as well. Glad you are doing the right thing and asking for advice. Its better for someone to ask then to sit back scared of the answer and not have the knowledge to prepare yourself for these pups. Best of luck with this litter if you have any other questions feel free to ask. Im sure now that you are doing the right thing by way of spay neuter people will hopefully have a softer approach and be more helpful in the future here.


If you believe her be my guest, much of what she is saying is contradicting and i'm being bluntly honest about it.. Half (putting nicely) of what she has said on this subject contradicts each other significantly.. Don't defend this breeding claiming these dogs are proven then turn around and say the bitch will be spayed, all pups will be spayed when you don't even know what will be thrown.. Again, going under the first claim.. Thats just one obvious example.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks to all the people who has gave me help on here it really helped me alot..but when people like KMdogs get on here and be so disrespectful and really didnt need no need for cussin on tht thread like what was said above makes me hate this site. There for im done askn for advice and im done with ths site.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

^ Second time you have said this.. Yep she has thick skin alright.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Cause i gave it another shot cause i wanted advice and thats whats i got from helpful and respectful people unlike you.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

you wont get much for unpapered dogs, the type of dog youre breeding will be difficult to sell. you can find the same in a walmart parking lot for $50. 

breeding these types of dogs will just cost you more money then what theyre worth


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Cause i gave it another shot cause i wanted advice and thats whats i got from helpful and respectful people unlike you.


You can take my posts how you wish to take them.. How you interpret doesn't always mean thats how i mean them.. I am sick of people justifying breedings that shouldn't have took place and all i have done is told the blunt truth.. Many KEPT it respectful with you and have told you the cold hearted truth and you wanted nothing to do with it.. You have been only interested in those that either attempted to defend you or had nothing to really say other than answer your question.. Its not my fault or anyone elses you refuse to see reason.

You were asked (nicely as well by the way) for answers and majority of those answers you never provided. What does that say? You wanted respect well you have to earn it in life its not a given and just because your "fond of pit bulls" does not equal superior breeder.. Doesn't even equal mediocre breeder.

I'm not going to be easy on someone breeding that shouldn't be breeding, which is obvious.. For again, obvious reasons.

Majority of people view me as a knowledgable person, both here and in the "real world".. I'm not going to stop being who i am, which is blunt just because a few don't want to hear it.. If you are not open to be wrong you have no business posting on a world wide website that will offer many opinions and facts from all over.. However, when the majority of all walks essentially say the same thing but to a different beat that is when you should have started considering the possibility of your not doing whats for the best interest of the breed.. Instead, you do the opposite.. Speaks volumes really.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ :goodpost:

Guess you ditched the crayons and went with the Glock 40 instead...good choice lol


----------

